# Custom Plug BBQ handles finished (almost)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm almost finished with my Father-in-law's custom plug BBQ set X-mas present. I wanted to post my progress knowing I wouldn't be able to post the completed project before the holidays (traveling). I'll finish up tomorrow by sanding and staining the Musky plaque I designed that the utensils will hang from (using leaders and mock treble hooks. They look better in hand, I can't take a good picture to save my life 

I hope you like, and have a Happy Holiday Season,

MS


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats a great idea and great work.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Looks good! I want one!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nifty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are sweet. What a present that would be.


----------

